# Banded Honkers



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

I want to share a few photo's from a hunt we had recently. I had a friend contact me and say he had a field loaded up with honkers and that I should come down and hunt with him. So I got off work went and picked up my dad and we all went to the field. There was several hundred geese coming to the field to eat, and if they wouldn't have all got off the roost at the same time we could have easily shot several more. Either way it was an amazing hunt and I got to share the experince with my dad. One hunter is not present becuase he had to leave early to head to work, but he was apart of the bands that were shot. These 5 bands were all taking out of the same flock that came into the decoys. There was three that got away and we have reason to believe that those were banded as well due to the numbers on our bands. Enjoy!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

good hunt :thumb:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Great job boys!! Was this anywheare in ND? cuz ive only shot 1 band in like 5 years!!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah they were in ND, but those Geese must have been lost.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

They have banded as many geese as they could get there hands on in nd, because of the 15 man limit it will be easier to keep track of the numbers being killed.


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

Ndwildman said:


> They have banded as many geese as they could get there hands on in nd, because of the 15 man limit it will be easier to keep track of the numbers being killed.


These were not banded in Nodak ndwildman, but thanks for that little tidbit. That means we can really lay into the banded honkers!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool.Congrats.
We've had a couple bands here in SoDak this year.One was tagged in Iowa 3 years ago.Shot another one this morning out of the same field and am curious to see if it's also Iowa.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Congrats on the bling bling...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

should be a lot more bands shot in the dakotas the next few years; the flyway has ramped up studying resident geese and their migration patterns.


----------

